# Silver vs Copper vs Gold



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Read down in the description, alot of technical blah blah blah. He states gold is by far the best conductor. It's used in a certain interface because it doesn't tarnish. I'll take copper over gold as a conductor anyday!!

He makes it sound pretty impressive though!!


http://cgi.ebay.com/BLUEPRINT-1955-...mdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item439ce22958

Ag 15.87 n Ohms/ m silver
Cu 16.78 n Ohms/m copper
Au 22.14 n Ohms/m gold


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Now we know what Ginsu Knife salesmen do in their spare time. 

Does it make julienne fries?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Can it core a apple? Ed Norton


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

tjd241 said:


> Can it core a apple? Ed Norton


Golden Delicious ONLY


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

tjd241 said:


> Can it core a apple? Ed Norton


Hummmmmmmina humina......it can core a apple! Ralph Cramden "Chef uh da Futcha"


This guy preys upon peoples ingnorance with all his ribble rabble!! Do I dare poke that hornets nest and start a "tit for tat"??


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Toss a rock....what the heck?


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

This guy was pushing this eye candy crap a couple years ago, in fact he used to claim they were one of a kind colored chassis or something until someone, I think from HT, called him out on it when we all spotted a black area on one he forgot to paint.

Anyone else ever hear of CM X25 mags? :freak:


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

SwamperGene said:


> Anyone else ever hear of CM X25 mags? :freak:


Yeah that's the size. He forgot the other portion of that equasion. Like 25 cm x 25 cm, or 18cm X25 cm. He's a real shiester!! He's the same guy that got 25 bucks for a JL motor on a gearplate, "dyed red for better magnetic properties"! But, then again, he's the expert!!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

are the chassis he does dyed or painted? If I could figure out what paint does that I would try painted a few myself just for kicks.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

tjetsgrig said:


> Read down in the description, alot of technical blah blah blah. He states gold is by far the best conductor. It's used in a certain interface because it doesn't tarnish. I'll take copper over gold as a conductor anyday!!
> 
> He makes it sound pretty impressive though!!
> 
> ...


"Best" is a relative term based upon the application. But your point is well taken. 
I do have to admit to liking the dyed (I'm thinking anyway) chassis. Heck, I bid almost $4 on one of his cars recently. But $25+... sorry, too much for me. 

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

LeeRoy98 said:


> "Best" is a relative term based upon the application. But your point is well taken.
> I do have to admit to liking the dyed (I'm thinking anyway) chassis. Heck, I bid almost $4 on one of his cars recently. But $25+... sorry, too much for me.
> 
> Gary
> ...


Correct Gary, some applications would be better off with gold, a perfect example of that would be the connections on a vehicles suplimental restraint system, because of it's non corrosive properties. Our slotcars are usually maintained religiously where corrosion would not be a concern. So, I'll take the copper.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

sethndaddy said:


> are the chassis he does dyed or painted? If I could figure out what paint does that I would try painted a few myself just for kicks.


They are painted...I asked him via "ask seller a question" and he told me they were painted. Heck people are giving him their cash for a flashy paint job...doh 

Bob...send more money please...zilla


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Breaking News... E-Bay forms an alliance with Facebook... allowing E-Bay sellers to post their pictures along with their listings... Just revealed, the chassis painter and comm plater ... turd polisher ... applicator of lipstick on pigs, keeper of the magnetic enhancing dye, flowery describer, here he be ...

http://www.maggiore.net/greenacres/images/wallpaper_MrHaney.jpg


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Hahahahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Gee thanx!

I just hosed my keyboard with nose coffee. Fergot all about Mr. Haney! LMAO!


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Hilarious!! And I'm glad I don't drink coffee!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hahahhaahahahaahahahaha and OMG that is funny...hahahaahha


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The source of the science behind the claims. The good doctor has a cure for whatever ails you!

http://www.guffsturdpolish.com/default.php


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

That is too funny!! Thanks.....I needed the laugh!!


----------

